# Favorite version of A CHRISTMAS CAROL



## Jeffbert (Dec 22, 2012)

I have seen a few, I guess, but the one that I remember is MR. MAGOO'S CHRISTMAS CAROL. The Ghost of Xmas yet to come was just so cool. I vividly recall his boney finger pointing to Scrooge's grave, as though he were commanding Scrooge to fall into it. 

There is a Rod Serling version, called CAROL FOR ANOTHER CHRISTMAS, but I have yet to watch it. I am saving it for the next time my brother visits. I believe it is set in the then present (early 1960s), & is political. It was on TCM a few days ago. I expect it will displace the Magoo version at the top of my list.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 22, 2012)

Ooh so many...for me its what I call the original. I forget who stars in it, or the year, but its a classic. I just watched a version with Patrick Stewart that was pretty close to the book.
Many on here actually read the story? Quite creepy really...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 22, 2012)

Hmmm.  The Alastair Sim, Reginald Owen, and George C. Scott versions all have something to recommend them, and some things I really don't like.  I thought I would love the Patrick Stewart version, but found myself a bit disappointed.  Somewhere I have a tape of a ballet that was pretty awesome.  The Mr. Magoo version is surprisingly good.  

I suppose, on balance, the George C. Scott version is my favorite, though I am still waiting for someone, somewhere, to film a version that will be my _real_ favorite.

None of them make me cry to anywhere near the extent I do when reading the book.


----------



## HareBrain (Dec 23, 2012)

No contest for me -- the 1973 animated version directed by Richard Williams and with the voices of Alastair Sim and Michael Redgrave.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 23, 2012)

Muppets Christmas Carol. No contest.


----------



## DarkYami (Dec 23, 2012)

I said:


> Muppets Christmas Carol. No contest.



Same here though i also loved Patrick Stewart's version ^_^


----------



## Grimward (Dec 23, 2012)

"Scrooged", of course 

Kidding, although I thought Bill Murray was hysterical at the time.  The Seymour Hicks version gets my vote, although the Richard Williams version and the Muppets hold close second and third, depending on my mood and who else is watching with me.

I've not yet watched the Jim Carey version, but might tonight.

Oh, and the Rankin-Bass version ("The Stingiest Man in Town") is predictably awful.


----------



## Talysia (Dec 23, 2012)

Another vote for Muppet Christmas Carol from me, too.  There's also a place in my heart for the 1970 Albert Finney musical version, mostly because my Mum used to watch it every year on the run up to Christmas when I was young, and she still does.  It made me feel that Christmas really was on the way, so I have good memories of it.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought the Jim Carey version captured it well actually!


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeffbert said:


> There is a Rod Serling version, called CAROL FOR ANOTHER CHRISTMAS, but I have yet to watch it. I am saving it for the next time my brother visits. I believe it is set in the then present (early 1960s), & is political. It was on TCM a few days ago. I expect it will displace the Magoo version at the top of my list.


 
I just saw that. Good old TCM, giving me the chance to watch so many unusual, rare films!

The Serling version has very little to do with the Dickens tale. He just sets it at Xmas, and has the protagonist (an isolationist, who is bitter over the death of his son in WWII) meet "ghosts" of Past, Present, and Future. The entire effort is definitely political; it's out-and-out propaganda for the United Nations (apparently it was part of a series of television specials celebrating the UN.) I found it very interesting, particularly the "Future" segment (of course!) depicting post-apocalyptic survivors ruled by an American-accented Peter Sellers!

(Back to the original question, the 1951 Alistair Sim version is the definite one as far as I am concerned. [Hmmm. Looking it up, apparently it is known as *Scrooge* in the UK; here on American TV it was always called by Dickens' title.] Of course, I am the least Christmas-y person on the planet, so your opinion may vary.)


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 23, 2012)

I've never seen any of the film versions, but the 2001 animation, *Christmas Carol: The Movie* with Simon Callow, Kate Winslet and Michael Gambon is on tonight, so I'll give that a go.

There's nought else on, anyway, so I might as well.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 23, 2012)

Muppet Christmas Carol, without a doubt. It's not Christmas if I haven't watched it. I actually looked up when it would be on this year (tomorrow at 11am, ch4, if you're interested!) cos I can't miss it.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Dec 24, 2012)

For me it would definitely be the 1953, *Scrooge: A Christmas Carol*, staring Alastair Sims. I had the colourised version (1989) though, not the original black and white. Felt so serious and real. You could actually get a good sense of the mood with it. And at my young age I found it very scary.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 24, 2012)

Warren_Paul said:


> For me it would definitely be the 1953, *Scrooge: A Christmas Carol*, staring Alastair Sims. I had the colourised version (1989) though, not the original black and white. Felt so serious and real. You could actually get a good sense of the mood with it. And at my young age I found it very scary.



Thats the one, tho I never knew there was a colourised version!
Muppets indeed...:/


----------



## Warren_Paul (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, it was re-released in colour. Exactly same movie though, I believe.


----------



## Action Avenue (Dec 24, 2012)

The George C. Scott & Patrick Stewart versions are both top notch, so these two are probably my favorites.  I've probably watched most of the other versions mentioned above (except for the Mr. Magoo one).  Haven't viewed the Jim Carrey version yet, but I will get to it at some point.  The Christmas Carol is a great holiday tale, but to be honest, my favorite Christmas movie of all time is *It's a Wonderful Life* with Jimmy Stewart.  I watch this movie every year at some point during the month of December.  My wife usually will not watch it with me, claiming that it's too depressing to watch.  My contention is that the sad elements weave together to help establish the overall positive, warm & uplifting theme of the movie which is love and friendship.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm slightly fond of the _Xena:Warrior Princess_ episode which took the Dickens' story and riffed on it.  Turning every Christmas cliche on it's Pre-Christian head.  Stupid fun.

“Wait a minute. You’re one of those Solstice lovers, aren’t you?”


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 24, 2012)

I am almost overwhelmed by all these responses! Though it seems at least a few are from people who do not observe Xmas; as for me, though I am agnostic, I still enjoy things that remind me of childhood, & suppose others also are.



Victoria Silverwolf said:


> I just saw that. Good old TCM, giving me the chance to watch so many unusual, rare films!
> 
> The Serling version has very little to do with the Dickens tale. He just sets it at Xmas, and has the protagonist (an isolationist, who is bitter over the death of his son in WWII) meet "ghosts" of Past, Present, and Future. The entire effort is definitely political; it's out-and-out propaganda for the United Nations (apparently it was part of a series of television specials celebrating the UN.) I found it very interesting, particularly the "Future" segment (of course!) depicting post-apocalyptic survivors ruled by an American-accented Peter Sellers!


I hope my brother comes up next week to watch stuff with me, as I will wait until he does to watch this film. We both are fans of Serling & Sterling! 

I suppose I watch more on TCM than on all other channels combined. I cannot recall any details from other versions of the story, though I may recall some of the versions themselves. Thans for your post, Victoria Silverwolf, you have given just enough info to make me all the more eager to watch this one, without spoilers. 

Action Avenue: I too enjoy Wonderful Life, though it has been some years since I last saw it. I find I can more easily recall the name "Mr. Potter" than the actor's name, "Lionel Barrymore"; in fact, it took a while just now. I have felt similarly to George Bailey, wondering what purpose my life serves, especially at this time of year.


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 24, 2012)

*A Christmas Carol (1938)*

This is my favorite version of Charles Dickens classic novel. I love this movie  For me, it's a masterpiece!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 25, 2012)

I would have to say Blackadder's Christmas Carol; a nice twist on the tale.

If we are sticking more closely to the original story, then no tv programme/movie has ever come close to the novel.


----------



## Action Avenue (Dec 27, 2012)

Jeffbert said:


> I am almost overwhelmed by all these responses! Though it seems at least a few are from people who do not observe Xmas; as for me, though I am agnostic, I still enjoy things that remind me of childhood, & suppose others also are.
> 
> 
> I hope my brother comes up next week to watch stuff with me, as I will wait until he does to watch this film. We both are fans of Serling & Sterling!
> ...


 

I hear you, Jeffbert.  It's a Wonderful Life can be a bittersweet movie to watch.  I admittedly have also felt like George Bailey when I've been depressed.  Would the people in my life be better off if I had never been born?  Or would even miss me if I was not here?  I really don't feel that way consistently, but when one eventually falls from a peak in life into a valley.... it's easy to form that pattern of thinking.  Anyway, I feel good for the most part and the holidays generally go well with me and my wife.  Thanks for letting your thoughts known!


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 27, 2012)

Muppets - no not you lot but an argument could be made 

The Muppets Xmas Carol - brilliant beyond belief.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 13, 2013)

I finally watched the Serling version, & found it to be a fine example of his work. At the time it was shown, there must have been strong political opposition to involvement in foreign conflicts, as the whole thing showed  isolationism as folly, since US involvement became necessary  eventually, but at a greater cost. Well, anyway, that was the message of the story, though I think that there are conflicts that are too small to require U.S. involvement, & occasions when that involvement, though intended for good, results in ill.

Anyway, I think it was a way to present the message (or call it propaganda) to an audience that may not have been otherwise willing to listen. I am stuck for getting this post away from politics.  I find myself often at odds with Serling's political views; though I thoroughly enjoy his stories.


----------

